

Google Fit - xendo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.fitness

======
kolev
Crashed on Android Lollipop on start. I wonder, why isn't Google testing Inbox
and Fit on their upcoming platform (due next month)?!

~~~
xendo
[http://google.com/fit](http://google.com/fit) isn't working either

